# The Infamous Bacon Cheese Roll



## Theognome

Our beloved Brother Reformed Thomist graciously showed us the way to early cardiac arrest in his Bacon Cheese roll thread. Being on an eternal life wish, I had to make this thing. Here is a pictoral journey of my own creation of this ultimately sinful delicacy. Yes, the photos are my own, taken from my kitchen.

Step one- Weave some bacon-







Step two- Bake for about 15 minutes at 400 degrees-






Step three-

Take a generous helping of cheese...






And cover the bacon weave with it-






Roll up the pig blanket-






Slice it up...






And serve!







Yes, it is incredibly good to eat. I expect to have a figure akin to a beach ball before next Tuesday.

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist

That is so disgusting. And probably ridiculously delicious. 

[Insert Billy Mays voice] _"And it'll even take care of that pesky Muslim problem!"_


----------



## smhbbag

Looks great, but may be missing something in the middle.

I'm thinking sausage


----------



## Theognome

smhbbag said:


> Looks great, but may be missing something in the middle.
> 
> I'm thinking sausage



No laughing smiley needed- I thought much the same. While rolling this concoction, I pondered scrambled egg, fried hash browns, sausage and even roast chilis and onions as filling additives. Only a desire to live to the age of 50 kept me from doing so.

Theognome


----------



## smhbbag

> No laughing smiley needed- I thought much the same. While rolling this concoction, I pondered scrambled egg, fried hash browns, sausage and even roast chilis and onions as filling additives. Only a desire to live to the age of 50 kept me from doing so.



Those all sound great. And gave me another idea I could try on a smaller scale....bacon-wrapped homemade corn dogs. Yowza, my wife is going to be excited when I get to tell her what's for Saturday morning breakfast!


----------



## Theognome

smhbbag said:


> No laughing smiley needed- I thought much the same. While rolling this concoction, I pondered scrambled egg, fried hash browns, sausage and even roast chilis and onions as filling additives. Only a desire to live to the age of 50 kept me from doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those all sound great. And gave me another idea I could try on a smaller scale....bacon-wrapped homemade corn dogs. Yowza, my wife is going to be excited when I get to tell her what's for Saturday morning breakfast!
Click to expand...


I would suggest sleeping in and making it a brunch.

Theognome


----------



## smhbbag

> I would suggest sleeping in and making it a brunch.



Well, that's really what it is. We call it breakfast to trick ourselves into believing we got up early enough to call it that.

This is the first Saturday morning in 6 months that I don't have to work my side job, so we're going to make most of it. And this will certainly help.


----------



## DMcFadden

smhbbag said:


> Looks great, but may be missing something in the middle.
> 
> I'm thinking sausage



Who needs a cardiologist? 

_This world is not my home I'm just passing through
my treasures are laid up somewhere beyond the blue
the angels beckon me from Heaven's open door
and I can't feel at home in this world anymore . . ._

Or, as Oliver said so eloquently . . .

"Please sir, I want some more."


----------



## SolaScriptura

If the bacon was hot enough to melt the cheese then it must have been pretty warm to the touch... what did you use to ensure that when you were rolling it up that it rolled evenly?

You should come out and visit our place... and bring a bacon cheese roll with you!


----------



## Knoxienne

I just want everyone to know that Bill will be eating nothing but bok choy and lentils today for a detox.


----------



## Berean

DMcFadden said:


> Who needs a cardiologist?



I was hoping that Dennis had missed this thread, but alas...


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

eww..bacon looks too raw.... 

I think it could be rolled in a layer of biscuit and baked some more.


----------



## Confessor

Best thread ever.


----------



## AThornquist

How many Weight Watchers points is this? I by no means need WW but the gross-out factor of 20+ points is strangely appealing.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

AThornquist said:


> How many Weight Watchers points is this? I by no means need WW but the gross-out factor of 20+ points is strangely appealing.



I don't know abut WW, but it would fit perfectly into a low carb diet.


----------



## Knoxienne

This morning after I had my delicious bowl of whole grain cereal with fresh fruit, Bill came out into the kitchen, opened up the fridge and said to me, "Hey! There's more bacon roll in here if you want some!"  

I may have a little bite later. I had my workout today, so I think I can afford a little taste.

-----Added 6/13/2009 at 01:15:13 EST-----



Southern Presbyterian said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Weight Watchers points is this? I by no means need WW but the gross-out factor of 20+ points is strangely appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know abut WW, but it would fit perfectly into a low carb diet.
Click to expand...


True - this recipe would have been Atkins' dream. He was truly into stuff like that.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

I'm thinking about adding a few more steps to the recipe: Place a stick up inside the finished bacon roll, dip the sucker in thick batter, and then deep-fry it (_a la_ a 'Pogo'). Have a pail of BBQ sauce on the side for dipping purposes.

Oh, and call 9-1-1.


----------



## galactic reformer

Now I'm hungry...that looks mighty flavorful.


----------



## DMcFadden

Reformed Thomist said:


> I'm thinking about adding a few more steps to the recipe: Place a stick up inside the finished bacon roll, dip the sucker in thick batter, and then deep-fry it (_a la_ a 'Pogo'). Have a pail of BBQ sauce on the side for dipping purposes.
> 
> Oh, and call 9-1-1.



"Dennis, can you hear me? Dennis, can you hear me?"
"Charging 200 joules . . . clear
Charging 300 joules . . . clear
Charging 360 joules . . . clear"
beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

"Oops! Must have been the Bacon Cheese Roll. Was it the thick battered deep-fry one slathered in BBQ?"

"Someone call the 'Gnome and tell him he got another one."


----------



## Theognome

DMcFadden said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about adding a few more steps to the recipe: Place a stick up inside the finished bacon roll, dip the sucker in thick batter, and then deep-fry it (_a la_ a 'Pogo'). Have a pail of BBQ sauce on the side for dipping purposes.
> 
> Oh, and call 9-1-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dennis, can you hear me? Dennis, can you hear me?"
> "Charging 200 joules . . . clear
> Charging 300 joules . . . clear
> Charging 360 joules . . . clear"
> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
> 
> "Oops! Must have been the Bacon Cheese Roll. Was it the thick battered deep-fry one slathered in BBQ?"
> 
> "Someone call the 'Gnome and tell him he got another one."
Click to expand...


I have struck again! M-u-u-u-u-h-h-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-h-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-h!!!!!!!!

Theo'gimme a heart attack'gnome


----------



## Webservant

Similar recipe: Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes

I have yet to make this one but my teens want me to.


----------



## Berean

Webservant said:


> Similar recipe: Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes
> 
> I have yet to make this one but my teens want me to.



Whoa! That last shot looks like an artery after eating it.


----------

